# Mv Riseley



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone remembers MV Riseley, I signed on articles march 5th 1965 at Middlesbrough and signed off same day at Sunderland. I guess I was hired for the run, or perhaps I ''did a run'', can't remember. Any information on MV Riseley would be appreciated., what company was she etc.,
Many Thanks.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

A little snippit of info


Motor vessel Tonnage: 6,424 gross Vessel ID: 500115614


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*MV Riseley*

“MV Riseley” Thomasson Shipping Co. Ltd. London 
Built: 1957 Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd.
470x61x26 6424 tons gross, dwt 11230. 
Swan Hunter-Doxford 4-cylinder 3300 b.h.p. 108 r.p.m. 

Ron


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Riseley" was built in 1957 by Swan Hunters for Thomasson Shipping and managed by Stephens, Sutton Ltd of Newcastle on Tyne. At the time was said to be the biggest 'all aft' dry cargo ship built in UK. Dimensions 470.8 x 61.3 x 26.3 feet, 4 cylinder Doxford, 12 knots. 1967 sold Greek owners and renamed "Gerania", 1973 "Natcrest". 16 June 1974 sank off Ushant after collision with Greek ore carrier "Nema", crew saved.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Many thanks for the information on MV RISELEY, All appreciated, Great stuff,


----------



## Gordon hockin (Jun 16, 2021)

athinai said:


> Just wondering if anyone remembers MV Riseley, I signed on articles march 5th 1965 at Middlesbrough and signed off same day at Sunderland. I guess I was hired for the run, or perhaps I ''did a run'', can't remember. Any information on MV Riseley would be appreciated., what company was she etc.,
> Many Thanks.


----------



## Gordon hockin (Jun 16, 2021)

Sailed on Riseley 1961, can't remember dates, sailed to new Orleans , loaded with train for india, then australia, via Singapore for bunkers , loaded grain again for india, then Mauritius loaded sugar for UK paid off at greenwich, great trip!


----------



## Mike Burke (Oct 5, 2021)

athinai said:


> Just wondering if anyone remembers MV Riseley, I signed on articles march 5th 1965 at Middlesbrough and signed off same day at Sunderland. I guess I was hired for the run, or perhaps I ''did a run'', can't remember. Any information on MV Riseley would be appreciated., what company was she etc.,
> Many Thanks.





Gordon hockin said:


> Sailed on Riseley 1961, can't remember dates, sailed to new Orleans , loaded with train for india, then australia, via Singapore for bunkers , loaded grain again for india, then Mauritius loaded sugar for UK paid off at greenwich, great trip!


----------

